# Printer Friendly Version



## Road Guy

If you want to print a "clean" version of a thread click on the button at the bottom left of the screen:







it gives you a couple of options, It will print it out without all the graphics.avatars, etc..

dont konw if that helps anyone or not....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Well soanky me rosey. That's a pretty nifty feature :+1: .


----------



## EdinNO

Sweet! Thanks! I did print some "the other board" threads while studying while we discussing problems and whatnot.

Ed


----------



## ptatohed

Road Guy said:


> If you want to print a "clean" version of a thread click on the button at the bottom left of the screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it gives you a couple of options, It will print it out without all the graphics.avatars, etc..
> 
> dont konw if that helps anyone or not....



I don't think this is accurate any more and probably doesn't need to be a sticky. I think the Print feature is now under 'Options', top right.


----------

